

Show HN: Picknotebook – a better way to choose your next laptop - zaibasxs
http://www.picknotebook.com

======
Mister_Snuggles
I wish I had this when I was buying my last laptop! I ended up with a ThinkPad
x131e which is a bit on the heavy side but satisfied most of my other needs.

Some minor suggestions:

* Allow selection of operating system/platform. This will let people weed out, for example, Chromebooks if they know that ChromeOS is unsuitable for them. For Mac/Windows, the manufacturer filter already does this.

* Show Linux compatibility. Ubuntu has a compatibility list and the other big distros probably do as well. This would have to be advisory only though since one model might come in a few different configurations.

* Other filters: Touch/non-touch, convertible to tablet, detachable keyboard, etc.

I'm also surprised to not see Microsoft in the manufacturer dropdown. The
Surface tablets (with keyboard cover) look like a very interesting laptop-like
option.

~~~
zaibasxs
Microsoft is not the only one... I didn't spent too much time on manufacturer
list - wanted to get public asap. I'll add Microsoft Surface in coming few
days.

The problem with filters is that there is a very wide array of opinions on
what should be added and it's common for Amazon to not specify many non-
primary specs/write contradictory specs or simply plain wrong data. Therefore
I won't be able to just throw in more filters, just a few at a time. Thanks
for suggestions, gonna add them to my spreadsheet heh.

------
cauterized
Clever, and I'd definitely refer friends to this when they ask me what
computer to get. A couple suggestions:

Re: OS choices -- iOS is for mobile devices (phones and tablets). Laptops run
Mac OS X.

I find the display of the suggestions unhelpful. I care a lot more about how
much actual drive space the computer has than what percentile it falls into.
Also, for most people price is a huge factor, so displaying the price of each
laptop would help a lot.

~~~
zaibasxs
Fixed OS option. Price should be displayed in blue near "View on Amazon".
Drive type/space is also displayed with every item when clicked on
"Specifications". Hmm... I think I'll have to make that a bit more noticeable.

------
jakobbuis
I like it. The vagueness of the options works better in some areas than others
though: suppose I'm looking for exactly a 13,3" laptop: I'm picky on the size,
but don't care so much for accurate results in others areas

~~~
zaibasxs
True. It's quite a challenge satisfying both sides of the spectrum, especially
when it has to be wrapped in a consistent UI. Thanks for that thought though.
I'll look into that.

